# PLAYOFFS – Round 1, Game 1: (8) Warriors (42-40) @ (1) Mavericks (67-15)



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

@









*(8) Golden State Warriors* (42-40) 
@
*(1) Dallas Mavericks* (67-15)

























Dallas, Texas
Sunday, April 22, 2007
6:30 pm PST​








*Starting 5*
*Warriors*:







*PG* – Baron Davis







*SG* – Monta Ellis







*C* – Al Harrington







*SF* – Jason Richardson







*PF* – Stephen Jackson​ 
*Mavs*:







*PG* – Jason Terry







*SG* – Devean George 







*C* – Erick Dampier 







*SF* – Josh Howard







*PF* – Dirk Nowitzki​ 







*Season Series:* Warriors won 3-0
Nov 6 – Warriors 107 @ Mavs 104 
Mar 12 – Warriors 117 vs Mavs 100 
Apr 17 – Warriors 111 vs Mavs 82​


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Tempo, tempo, tempo.

Besides health, is there anything more important? The Warriors have done a great job of taking the Mavs out of their rhythm and creating what can best be described as chaos. If the Mavs fail to rein in their inner desire to run and don’t control the boards, it will be more of the same. Last year’s matchup with the Heat made me doubt Mavs coach Avery Johnson’s ability to adjust when tempo and personnel warrant – just so happens he’s matched up against the best in the game in those departments.

It's like hitting a giraffe in the shins – he may be bigger, but we all have a weak spot. Dallas has a job to do, just like the Warriors.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I think it's pretty clear that Jason Terry can't guard Diddy so we need to focus on that. Our biggest key though now that we're in the playoffs is using our athletic ability and relentlessly driving to the hoop instead of settling for jumpers. Also let's stop drive penetration by guys like Harris to make sure our bigs (where we're shallow) don't get into foul trouble.

the mavs will go ballistic to start the game so if we weather that we can see what the team is made of by how they react.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys have one of the most interesting starting lineups in the league, if not, THE most interesting.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

CNNSI and ESPN experts are picking us to lose the series in 5 games, while NBATV is undecided between 6 or 7.

I hope we win the series. The key for the Warriors is going to be lockdown defense.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Good luck to the Warriors! There hard work finally paid off. 
I cant wait to see what J-Rich does in series. His been waiting so long and i think he will explode in the 1st game!

My prodictions are that Warriors win 118 to 106, J-Rich goes for 40, Baron gets 20/10 including a dunk on jason terry, S-Jax has a solid all around game and Ellis will take advantage of his quickness and get to the free throw line alot.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

I think the plan is gonna be to make Devin Harris beat us. If Diop sets a screen, I would also dare the Mavericks to pass it to him.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

My brother, trying to get individual tickets at Oracle today, took a shot of the line:










Looks like the quest for tickets will lead to E-Bay.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Good luck to you guys.

I'll be watching this series, seems like its going to be a good one.


----------



## chubibo (Aug 6, 2006)

good luck to the warriors. this'll be an interesting maybe a 7 game series lol either warriors or mavs lol


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

First game is very important for both teams, if Warriors will win it, they could make this series really amazing  Do it tonight


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hahaha, please GS, make Dallas suffer!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

WOW! Are we all glued to the TV?

38-38 at the half. Gotta say, for playing as shaky as we are, glad to still be in the game.

I can't BELIEVE that Dallas changed their starting line-up. Foolish, if you ask me. If your worried about Damp & Diop not keeping up, at least give them a chance & get beat. These players are BOTH less effective off the bench. 

Who am I to complain about that, though, right?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, win the first game, keep the damn lead!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Haha, Dallas Lost, now let's hope they lose the next 2 games as well. :clap:


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

I love that we are proving our doubters wrong. All those that said the Warriors would be swept or lose in 5 games...hah!


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

Just came over from the nets board to say congrats! I'd love to see both the spurs and mavs get knocked out in the first round. Go warriors!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

GMJigga said:


> Just came over from the nets board to say congrats! I'd love to see both the spurs and mavs get knocked out in the first round. Go warriors!


You're not ambitious enough... I want to see Suns, Spurs, Heat, Pistons, Cavs and Mavs knocked out in the first round.


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> You're not ambitious enough... I want to see Suns, Spurs, Heat, Pistons, Cavs and Mavs knocked out in the first round.



Raptors too :cheers:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

more of a laker fan, but I like baron a lot, for you guys to stick as fans with the warriors after years of crappy teams makes you well deserving of advancing far in the playoffs hopefully


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

^^^ thanks it's brutal when your favorite team in your favorite sport is one of the worst in the entire league year after year.

Take this Todd Fuller!!!

I still say Mavs in 6 but this is great learning experience for the non-Davis and Jackson guys. 

Great game by Barnes for us, we need to keep the Mavs skittish when they come out balls to the wall in the next game.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

What The **** (stop masking!)!!! 12 Point Win? Warriors Mean Bussiness!!!!!!!!!! Baron Is A Monster. 1 Down 3 To Go!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Congrats guys. :cheers: 

Someone said it best in the General; Warriors are serious. I had kinda felt you guys could give 'em a challenge, but this blew me away and exceeded what I thought. It's only one game, I know, and the momentum can shift easily. But this team won't be laying down for anyone.

P.S Baron Davis was freaking ridiculous.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Fantastic win. Baron Davis was a beast tonight, what a stat line and game for him.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Congrats on taking the first win of the series!


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats :clap: You showed the power :yay: Keep playing like this :yay:


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Great win! :cheers:

You've been out of the playoffs for a long time but you didn't just show up. Your boys showed up to play! Good job!

The Mavs are still the favorites but I think everyone (except Mavs fans, obviously) will be cheering for the Warriors. As we say in the country where I'm originally from: "The ball is round." It means that it can bounce in any direction. So anything can happen. Good luck!

Keep your focus and give 'em hell! :starwars:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: PLAYOFFS – Round 1, Game 1: (8) Warriors (42-40) @ (1) Mavericks (67-15)*

I wonder if WarriorFan64 is alive somewhere, or did his head implode after seeing the final score?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I wonder if WarriorFan64 is alive somewhere, or did his head implode after seeing the final score?


:lol:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Haha, Dallas Lost, now let's hope they lose the next 2 games as well. :clap:


Dont u mean 3??????????
7 game series remember????

PS congrats to GSW.
Great win


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

jus watched the highlights then...Barons shot looks different...it looks like he follows through more...anyone else think that...or is it just me?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Warriors boast red-hot Baron

Guard rebounds well in first half, scores at will in third quarter


The Dallas Morning News 

Call him the one-eyed wonder. 

Golden State's Baron Davis said he got poked in the eye by Devean George in the first half Sunday. That didn't stop him from guiding the Warriors to a 97-85 upset in Game 1. 

Even with impaired vision, Davis saw well enough to score 19 of his game-high 33 points in the third quarter. He was 11-for-20 from the floor and 4-for-7 from 3-point range. 

"If I can shoot the ball and we can win like that, I don't mind," Davis said. "I'll take one in the other eye." 


More Mavericks
"At halftime I kidded him and said maybe [getting poked] will make your shot go in a little better because you haven't made hardly any, and sure enough, he started making shots," Golden State coach Don Nelson said. 

Mavs forward Dirk Nowitzki said: *"He got hot. He made some plays and basically won the game." *

This game was one of the reasons why Golden State made an eight-player trade with Indiana in January. By landing Al Harrington and *Stephen Jackson*, the Warriors had more playoff experience. Both players made solid contributions Sunday. But Davis was the one who left Mavs fans gasping. 

Davis, who made his 32nd playoff start, scored seven points in the first half. But he wasn't afraid to get inside and grab loose balls. The 6-3 guard racked up a staggering 11 rebounds through the first 24 minutes. He finished with a game-high 14 boards. 

Davis went wild offensively in the third quarter, though. He sank one 3-pointer that tied the score, 60-60, with 3:07 left. Then he scored on a finger-roll. Davis hit one 3-pointer and then another from the top of the key to give Golden State a 72-66 lead. 

Davis glided across the floor and sank a relatively easy 18-footer to give the Warriors a four-point lead in the fourth quarter. There was no stopping this guy. His fadeaway and 3-pointer in the final two minutes sent the crowd scrambling to the exits. 

*"I'm not surprised, because I know what he can do," Jackson said. "I trust Baron with my life. He can play like the franchise player. That's what we expect from him." *

The Mavs couldn't do much about Jackson, either. He had 23 points on 9-of-18 shooting. Jason Richardson, who has scorched the Mavs in the past, had 13 points. But six of those came in the fourth quarter. Harrington also had 10 rebounds. 

There's no more sandbagging. Davis may not be able to see clearly, but the Mavs sure can. They know they're in a dogfight.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats for the taking the first game in Dallas and playing very smart.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

hroz said:


> Dont u mean 3??????????
> 7 game series remember????
> 
> PS congrats to GSW.
> Great win


I meant two... because I want to read all the headlines about how Dallas let itself get into a 0-3 hole. :biggrin:


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

hey the other warrior fans. anyone that super surprised by baron's game??? honestly, i was watching thinking oo everyone's playing the way i expect. j-rich was a little off, but i expected that from him for the first game. jrich doesn't have two bad games in arow and this wasn't even a bad game. look out for him game 2 or 3...but honestly i was watching the game like...the warriors are playing like normal again...then once all the analyses came out everyone's going "BARON IS A MAN ON FIRE" etc etc...haha i didn't even realize he was going ballistic until i read all those. do you guys think he was playing at such a higher level than he was all season? or is this a case of people finally get to see the all-star calibre game baron has been playing all season long??? it's an odd question i guess, but i honestly was thinking this was a normal game for them. the best part is that we weren't running on all cylinders like i know we can too. we were stuck in 4th gear, trying to shift to 5th but monta and harrington were holding back a bit. wait till we actually play our fullest. although the mavs are still scary, its nice to get all this recognition from the league, if only for one game.

however i am kind of hating on these "the warriors didn't win, dallas lost" people. as warrior fans we've just wanted, actually craved respect from the league and its' fans for 13 years. we took home court advantage frmo the best team in the league, and we're still not getting respect. next game: jrich, monta, harrington, and maybe biedrins will go on a frenzy while dallas focuses in on baron. and dirk *knock on wood* maybe shut out for this whole series. i think i still go with dallas, but win or lose, gs will get the respect it deserves by the end of this series.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Well, we all know that Dallas is just no good. Dirk? What a bum! He's no good as a player, he should retire from basketball and start selling used cars for a living. Josh Howard? Jerry Stackhouse? Two more useless players, what a coupla bums. Devon Harris looks like a halfway decent player, he did score 19 after all. Unfortunately, he's the only decent player the Mavs have. Jet Terry's a joke! He'll never be any good. 

67 wins? How on earth did the Mavs manage to win that many games with such a bad team? There's only one answer. David Stern paid all those teams to lose to the Mavs on purpose, that way the Mavs would wind up with a fake 67-15 record. The Warriors were the only team that refused to accept Stern's bribes and continued to beat Dallas regardless. 

David Stern hates the Mavericks, and he hates Mark Cuban. He wanted to make the Mavs look like a great team, he also wanted to make the players think they were great, even though they were just a bunch of losers. So, he "arranged" to have the Mavs finish with a 67-15 record. He also "arranged" to have the Clippers lose on purpose down the stretch, that way Golden State would end up as the 8th seed, and be the team to destroy the Mavs in the first round of the playoffs. 

The Mavs will lose in the first round after a 67 win season, which would be a new low in NBA history. Dallas will certainly become a laughing stock because of this, and David Stern will have stuck it to Mark Cuban. And to think, Cuban won't even realize it was all Stern's doing. Won't David Stern and Warriors fans be laughing then.


----------

